# Kaufberatung Kinderrad! Erfahrungen mit Scott Scale JR 20?



## leu1983 (25. August 2008)

Also der Sohnemann meiner besten Freundin hat mir gegenüber den Wunsch geäußert das ich ihm beim Radkauf beraten soll. Was Mtb´s betrifft wäre das auch kein wirkliches Problem, allerdings hab ich mich mit Kinderrädern noch absolut nicht beschäftigt und daher wollte ich hier mal nachfragen ob einer ne Empfehlung zu nem Rad hat!? Preis sollte eigentlich 300 euro nicht übersteigen ausser es lohnt sich wirklich. Er ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt und ca 1,25m groß. Ich denke das er mit einem 20 Zoll Rad ca 2-3 Jahre fahren kann. Oder lieg ich da falsch!?

Mir persöhnlich würde erstmal das Scott Scale JR 20 sehr gut gefallen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit!? Und wie ernst kann man das angegebene Gewicht von 11kg nehmen!? Gibts sinnvolle Alternativen dazu?


Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! Vielen Dank schon mal...


----------



## kon (25. August 2008)

Schau doch mal unter www.islabikes.co.uk die sollen sehr gute kinderbikes bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leu1983 (25. August 2008)

kon schrieb:


> Schau doch mal unter www.islabikes.co.uk die sollen sehr gute kinderbikes bauen.



Danke, aber das hab ich schon getan!  Die Eltern wollen allerdings lieber eins hier beim Händler kaufen.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (25. August 2008)

in der 300.- klasse nehmen sich die hersteller recht wenig. ,al ist ein besseres schaltwerk verbaut, mal eine bessere gabel oder bremsen.
ich kann dir mit ruhigem gewissen das bergamont team junior empfehlen, es fährt mein sohn. meine tochter das scott voltage 24 jr. 
ist immer schwer zu sagen wie schnell die kids wachsen, aber meine sind jetzt 8 und 11. mein sohn hat das 24 zoll mit 8 bekommen, meine tochter mit 7. bei ihr ist aber zu beachten, dass es sich beim voltage um ein dirtbike handelt.
mit einem 20 zoll und 2-3 jahren fahren hätte ich bedenken. versuch mal ein cube http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/TEAM-KID-240_id_20868_.htm
die haben ein etwas kürzeres oberrohr (war zumindest vor 3 jahren so).

mfg
frank


----------



## leu1983 (26. August 2008)

Danke für Deine Antwort.  Ich hab grad nochmal mit meiner besten gesprochen und er brauch wirklich ein 24´er. Haben die schon mal im Laden probiert. Das Bergamont hat mir auch ein Arbeitskollege empfohlen. Mal sehen ob mir das einer bieten kann und zu welchem Preis. 

Dem kleinen gefällt wohl ein Trek MT 220 sehr gut. Leider konnt ich darüber nich wirklich viel finden. Kann dazu vielleicht jemand etwas sagen? Vielen Dank...


----------



## andy2 (3. September 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> in der 300.- klasse nehmen sich die hersteller recht wenig. ,al ist ein besseres schaltwerk verbaut, mal eine bessere gabel oder bremsen.
> ich kann dir mit ruhigem gewissen das bergamont team junior empfehlen, es fährt mein sohn. meine tochter das scott voltage 24 jr.
> ist immer schwer zu sagen wie schnell die kids wachsen, aber meine sind jetzt 8 und 11. mein sohn hat das 24 zoll mit 8 bekommen, meine tochter mit 7. bei ihr ist aber zu beachten, dass es sich beim voltage um ein dirtbike handelt.
> mit einem 20 zoll und 2-3 jahren fahren hätte ich bedenken. versuch mal ein cube http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/TEAM-KID-240_id_20868_.htm
> ...




also mein nachbarsbub ist 8 und er hat ein 24zoll rad. das ist ihm in dem alter noch viel zu gross und er ist kein kleiner. er tut sich unglaublich schwer damit, lieber kleiner und sicher meine tochter wird jetzt 7 und faehrt ein 20 zoll und hat da noch genug reserven fuer min 2 jahre


----------



## mamima (3. September 2008)

wir haben ein 20 Zoll Merida Dakar 620 gekauft
liegt so um 240 Euro -- da mußt Du mal im Internet schauen.

das einzige was nevrt sind die viel zu weiten Bremshebel -- andere montiert und alles ist Top.

Mein Sohn ist 6 Jahre und 127cm groß -- passt sehr gut -- unwahrscheinlich gutes Fahrgefühl der kleine

das Scott hatten wir auch erst in Sinn -- aber 320 Euro


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (6. September 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> also mein nachbarsbub ist 8 und er hat ein 24zoll rad. das ist ihm in dem alter noch viel zu gross und er ist kein kleiner. er tut sich unglaublich schwer damit, lieber kleiner und sicher meine tochter wird jetzt 7 und faehrt ein 20 zoll und hat da noch genug reserven fuer min 2 jahre



ich sagte auch nicht, dass dies eine allgemeingültige aussage war und habe auch auf darauf hingewiesen, welches rad meine tochter fährt. IHR paßt das voltage (wie du auch auf den bildern sehen kannst). 
es hilft nur eins: das rad beim händler "anprobieren" 

mfg
frank


----------



## Scalpel3000 (25. September 2008)

Hallo, 
das hab ich anfang des jahres gebaut....auf Basis Scott Scale JR 20"


----------



## Uwe2 (15. Oktober 2009)

Das gepimpte Scott sieht ja echt gut aus. Was ist denn da für ein Sattel drauf? Wie lang und wie breit ist der?


----------



## Filmchen (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Scalpel3000,

wow schöner Aufbau, wenn das zu haben ist, dann sach ma Bescheid.
LG Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (26. Februar 2010)

Ok, der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber auch meine Tochter ist nun im MTB-fähigen Alter und kann mit ihrem Felt BMX einfach nicht mehr mithalten 

In der engeren Auswahl steht auch bei uns das 2010er Scott Scale JR 20 (http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/7970/44913/scale_jr_20), welches zumindest auf dem Papier bzw. dem Bildschirm einen ordentlichen Eindruck macht. Kann hier jemand diesen Eindruck bestätigen oder ein anderes 20" Hardtail bis  350,00 empfehlen?




leu1983 schrieb:


> Also der Sohnemann meiner besten Freundin hat mir gegenüber den Wunsch geäußert das ich ihm beim Radkauf beraten soll. Was Mtb´s betrifft wäre das auch kein wirkliches Problem, allerdings hab ich mich mit Kinderrädern noch absolut nicht beschäftigt und daher wollte ich hier mal nachfragen ob einer ne Empfehlung zu nem Rad hat!? Preis sollte eigentlich 300 euro nicht übersteigen ausser es lohnt sich wirklich. Er ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt und ca 1,25m groß. Ich denke das er mit einem 20 Zoll Rad ca 2-3 Jahre fahren kann. Oder lieg ich da falsch!?
> 
> Mir persöhnlich würde erstmal das Scott Scale JR 20 sehr gut gefallen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit!? Und wie ernst kann man das angegebene Gewicht von 11kg nehmen!? Gibts sinnvolle Alternativen dazu?
> 
> ...


----------



## mäxx__ (27. Februar 2010)

Servus Pan Tau,

es bieten sich die üblich Verdächtigen an:

Islabike Benin: http://www.islabikes.com/bike_pages/beinn20.htmlin 

Cube:http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/kid-200-girl_id_35832_.htm

Trek (Mystic 20 oder MT60):http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/kids/#ages_6_9

Schwinn Mesa 20: http://www.schwinnbike.com/usa/eng/Products/Kids/Ages-6-9/

Specialized Hotrock: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45773&eid=4360&menuItemId=9413

..to be continued


----------



## Pan Tau (1. März 2010)

@ mäxx

Vielen Dank für den umfassenden Überblick!

@ all

In der Zwischenzeit hat uns der Bike-Händler unseres Vertrauens ein nagelneues Lapierre TECNIC 20 LITE (http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/sport-freizeit-rad/2010/tecnic-20-lite-2010/) zu einem absoluten Spitzenpreis angeboten und wir haben zugeschlagen - Ostern wird meine Tochter das Bike dann im Garten suchen dürfen 





Pan Tau schrieb:


> Ok, der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber auch meine Tochter ist nun im MTB-fähigen Alter und kann mit ihrem Felt BMX einfach nicht mehr mithalten
> 
> In der engeren Auswahl steht auch bei uns das 2010er Scott Scale JR 20 (http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/7970/44913/scale_jr_20), welches zumindest auf dem Papier bzw. dem Bildschirm einen ordentlichen Eindruck macht. Kann hier jemand diesen Eindruck bestätigen oder ein anderes 20" Hardtail bis  350,00 empfehlen?


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (1. März 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> @ mäxx
> 
> Vielen Dank für den umfassenden Überblick!
> 
> ...



Darf ich fragen was ihr bezahlt habt?


----------



## Pan Tau (2. März 2010)

Klar - wir haben knapp über  200 bezahlt.



s`Tannezäpfle schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was ihr bezahlt habt?


----------



## Pan Tau (12. April 2010)

...nach Lieferschwierigkeiten ist nun doch alles anders geworden und meine Tochter nennt seit gestern ein Marin Hidden Canyon Boys 20" MTB ihr Eigen. Unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325656&referrerid=21456 habe ich ein Bild und weitere Angaben gepostet.

Ach ja, das Bike hat inkl. aller Modifikationen den Freundschaftspreis von  340 + ein Frühstück gekostet 




Pan Tau schrieb:


> Klar - wir haben knapp über  200 bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

